# What is the ugliest/worst Supertall?



## InfinitoGC (Jul 25, 2008)

To many buildings for a poll, so instead a discussion thread.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

:lock:


----------



## ausie (Aug 23, 2008)

i would have to personally say i thought the world trade centers in nyc (9/11) were crap but that was my opinion and these are others i think are crap:
ryugyong hotel
the old freedom tower
not so much the shanghai centre thing not the best design don't think.
the one they were going to build in london like a mile high
tower 42hno:
tall tower/al burjhno:
i think that one they are planning for melbourne australia looks really crap but they are still designing it. so far only 2 images were partly released but are top secret until further notice as it plans to be about 1 mile high possibly 2000m!
i can not post these images as they are top secret... i agree. that al burj's first render was disgusting.made me wanna vomit.


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Al Burj's first render was pretty disgusting.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Completed and currently standing? 

There are a lot of fucking ugly supertalls out there.

Taipei101, Taipei
Sears Tower, Chicago
CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou
Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen
SEG Plaza, Shenzhen
Emirates Office Tower, Dubai
Tuntex 85 Sky Tower, Kaoshiung - in fact, I believe Taiwan should be banned from building supertalls based on their abysmal record thusfar.
Aon Center, Chicago
John Hancock Center, Chicago - looks as if I hate Chicago doesn't it? Honestly, I don't; I just believe their current 3 major supertalls are rather ugly, although the whole is far, far, far better than the sum of its part: they mould the skyline perfectly.
Shanghai Shimao International Plaza, Shanghai
Rose Tower, Dubai
Minsheng Bank, Wuhan
New York Times Tower, New York - it looks as if it was built in the bloody '70s.
Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai


----------



## Slurms Mackenzie (Aug 22, 2005)

*John Hancock - Monstrosity*

John Hancock building in Chicago is the winner by a large margin!!

The Sears Tower is very ugly too, but nowhere near as bad as John Hancock - looks like some horrible oil rig in the middle of Chicago.

Don't get me wrong - I love Chicago - my favourite city in the US, with some breathtaking architecture.  But what were they thinking with those two buildings? It looks like they were designed by Dr Evil! I'm glad they'll be overshadowed by the new Chicago Spire.


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

hmmm this isn't lock thats funny. I'm not pickie about the supertalls, I get in my city. I just want them to building more.


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont know too many noticeably ugly buildings, I can only think of a large box in Houston, one in Shanghai with 2 huge antenna, and one in Dubai which looks like a sharp "toy", with some weird spire on top.

surprisingly, the 1930s produced far better results than the 1960s-1970s.
some buildings in these 2 decades were just built, the boxy appearance was a key design feature of the time. Chicago's big 3 are from a weaker design period, its that simple. they look real good to me.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

For me the main building that I despise is the John Hancock Center, Chicago 
It looks like a huge dark hulk on the skyline, its far too wide, and far too dark!

But it is the weekday home of Jerry Springer


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

the sears tower by far is the uglyst super tall in the world as of now and its such an over rated building also chicago has sooooo much more to offer espically when the spire is compleated now thats a super tall thats amazing


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

ausie said:


> i would have to personally say i thought the world trade centers in nyc (9/11) were crap but that was my opinion and these are others i think are crap:
> ryugyong hotel
> the old freedom tower
> not so much the shanghai centre thing not the best design don't think.
> ...


i really never thought the wtc was ugly even before 9/11 they may have been boxy but there were 2 of them and the color of the buildings blended in with the skyline and they always looked amazing when the sun would set over them

anyways it was the 70's the way i see it they were one of the few buildings built in that time line that i thought looked good outher then the citigroup building also in ny and the transamerica building in san fransisco


----------



## backupcoolmen (Jul 24, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> Completed and currently standing?
> 
> There are a lot of fucking ugly supertalls out there.
> 
> ...


i disagree with all of the chicago choices as well as the new york times tower, they are all breathtakingly beautiful buildings, it is blasphemous to say something such as what you just said, i cant believe you think john hancock is ugly it is probably the most beautiful building in the world in my opinion, simple yet elegant, and the new york times tower is amazing


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a matter of opinion then isn't it? I reckon they're ugly, you reckon they're not.

Are you American by any chance?


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

taipei 101 is ugly as hell and all taipei buildings (even the low ones) because ive been there

and as a matter of opinion i also think the american buildings are grey and ugly


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

25 Collins Place in Melbourne looks like a piece of poo moulded into a rectangle!


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

For me, it's a tie in-between John Hancock Tower and Taipei 101. John Hancock is very brutal, and Taipei 101 just looks like stacked take-out. hno:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i love all supertalls :cheers:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Slurms Mackenzie said:


> John Hancock building in Chicago is the winner by a large margin!!
> 
> The Sears Tower is very ugly too, but nowhere near as bad as John Hancock - looks like some horrible oil rig in the middle of Chicago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love Chicago - my favourite city in the US, with some breathtaking architecture.  But what were they thinking with those two buildings? It looks like they were designed by Dr Evil! I'm glad they'll be overshadowed by the new Chicago Spire.


Are you crazy? They are some of the best buildings in the world :nuts:
For me the worst has to be the Tuntex 85 Sky Tower. In the future abraj al bait towers (mecca), al attar tower and al yacoub (in dubai) will join the list.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

ausie said:


> i think that one they are planning for melbourne australia looks really crap but they are still designing it. so far only 2 images were partly released but are top secret until further notice as it plans to be about 1 mile high possibly 2000m!
> i can not post these images as they are top secret...


Power station site?
Norman Foster's design for the SAMA site?
Carlton Brewery? (unlikely, this complex has already been designed)
Federation Square East? (unlikely, planning restrictions prevent structures from casting a shadow on parkland and the Yarra River)
above the railway tracks between Lonsdale and Latrobe St?

Those are about all the major development sites left that don't require large scale demolition of existing (non-derelict) buildings.

Come on, you could have at least came up with something believable. No developer in Australia will start a project unless they can find tenants for the offices and/or sell all of the apartments.


----------



## stewartrama (Jun 12, 2008)

chicago spire + burj dubai


----------

